# What goes wrong on an E39 540?



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

Also, no matter what month you plan on buying the car in (winter months/ summer months) Always run the A/C and check the Auxiliary fan if it works. Something small overlooked with a big price tag... [/B][/QUOTE]

Yo what about the ticking noise do you have that? what year is yours how many clicks?

By the way what happened with the sunroof?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Mines a 98 w/ 100K, and luckily I have no ticking noise.

The sunroof, because the gates are f'ed, I need a new cassette (sunroof frame) about $600. If yours only has a clicking noise and you can lift the sunroof up by pushing on the inside, but opens and closes without problems, it just needs clips. Take it for an estimate..


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

Greco said:


> *Mines a 98 w/ 100K, and luckily I have no ticking noise.
> 
> The sunroof, because the gates are f'ed, I need a new cassette (sunroof frame) about $600. If yours only has a clicking noise and you can lift the sunroof up by pushing on the inside, but opens and closes without problems, it just needs clips. Take it for an estimate.. *


Ahhhh!!!! yes I had the problem also but it was taken care of under waranty sorry to hear that. Man on ebay this guy was selling a M5 steering or sport (it's the same) for 500.00$US that's 700.00$CAN + shipping including the airbag.........guess how much it sells at the dealer 1700.00$CAN + tax damn dealers were closed on the weekend and I didn't know if it was a deal or not.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's the #1 problem I see with the 540's: dismal resale. BMW must be competing with Saab in this regard. 

Do your friend a favor a few years down the road and steer him to something that's worth something downstream: X5 4.4


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

anybody have a problem with rear wheel bearings? I just changed my front wheel bearings and this thing is still making a small vibration at low speeds. Any thoughts?


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> *anybody have a problem with rear wheel bearings? I just changed my front wheel bearings and this thing is still making a small vibration at low speeds. Any thoughts? *


The E39's are sometimes known to have shimmy problems. There's plenty of things like tire pressure, wheel balance, etc to check first, but if it's not those, try searching on bmwtips.com or 540i6.com for information on having the trust arm (?) replaced if that's diagnosed to be the issue.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Front shocks will be $1300 when needed. *


 That's insane...

A full SET of Bilstien sports for a 540 is $499. I highly doubt labor would be $1050....


----------

